# 26 inch saugeye



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I debated on even going or not. The GMR was up but not alot. But with big plans that didn't include fishing this weekend I thought I'd go for a while today even if the catching wasn't going to be all that hot. I was wrong about that. Five minutes into it and I caught a nice saugeye probably a 22 inch fish and they continued to hit ok the whole time I was fishing. The river wasn't really too muddy, just a bit off color but it was up a foot over where I normally like it. I fished two 3/8th ounce jig heads in tandem to keep them down and bumping bottom. If I'd have brought 1/2 ounce ones I think I'd have been better off. But every ten minutes or so I'd have a strong thump and and then you could feel that head shake that said saugfish. I fished pink metalflake and neon chartruese grubs. With one of each on the line it looked quite festive...
I also hooked several suckers, some foul hooked but a few inside the mouth. I bet you would tear them up right now on small hooks and redworms. I made a long cast quartering upstream and let the jigs sweep down reeling just enough to keep a tight line and not hook up on the bottom. Thump and the rod bent double and the drag began to really slip. Couldn't be a saugeye, too big. Then I could feel the head shake. But I still didn't think it was a saugeye till it rolled up out in the current and I could see that bronze. Then I began to worry. Alot. But no problems, a pretty uneventfull landing. I snapped a few pictures and then held her in the current till she was ready to go. Later I couldn't find a picture that did the fish justice, she was fatter and bigger than she looks in the photo. I guess if you go fishing enough your bound to get lucky every now and then. I felt pretty lucky today.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, thats a heckuva nice saugeye!! Congratulations!!


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Man that's a beautiful fish. Congratulations on that magnificent catch.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow thats a monster! Great fish OSG! I love her shiny camouflage. I think they are cool looking.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice fish. That sounds like you had a good time. Well done.

promag


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Very impressive, great looking fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice eyeball, there will be lots of em in there hitting now. Keep at it you might be surprised and get a 10 lber. Good job


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

That is an awesome fish!
Whenever I think the water or weather conditions aren't right for something, you manage to shatter my perceptions. It always goes to show you just gotta go out there and get a line wet. Keep it up!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Next couple weeks should be "Big Girl Weeks", should have a(nother) hog of my own here soon, conditions are about perfect (finally!).

Congrats on a beautiful Hog-eye OSG!


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow!!! Such a pretty looking fish.plenty of color.congrats on that!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sweeeet nice fish man

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

That thing is massive! Nice fish!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice job Stinky! That is a beautiful fish!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Nice fish looks healthy!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blindcop204 (Apr 25, 2012)

That is an awsome saugeye!!!! I'm going today!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Way to get after it OSG, that is a great looking fish.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

That's a great catch! I haven't even sorted through my fishing gear yet this year.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Great catch and beautiful fish!C.C.Lake also has some big'uns.I enjoy your photos and reports.Good Fishing!




Roscoe


----------



## msgraham (Jun 19, 2012)

That thing is awesome! Nice monster fish

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

OSG, that is a GREAT lookin saugeye! nice job


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

awesome fish, and report. looks like you visited the new rural king.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

buzzing byrd said:


> awesome fish, and report. looks like you visited the new rural king.


******* heaven, I love the place. If they had better fishing tackle it would be the perfect store.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

VERY NICE!!! You always do but keep it up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow that's one nice looking eye. Beats a walleye hands down. Nothing like the color in those river eyes. One for the wall!


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

She was a beauty! Way to go!


----------

